# حائرون نحو الحقيقة



## Fadie (28 مارس 2012)

سلام للجميع،
اطرح هذا الموضوع لكى اناقش مع اختنا "حيرانة" بعض الموضوعات الرئيسية الهامة فى كيفية التعامل مع قضية البحث الدينى والعقائدى.
واقول اننى اسميت عنوان هذا الموضوع لكى اشمل نفسى و كل باحث أمين تجاه نفسه و عقله و تجاه الله ايضاً فى هذه الحيرة. فأنا ايضاً حائر فى امور كثيرة. وهنا اؤكد ما اقوله دائماً: اللاهوتى الحقيقى، الباحث الحقيقى، لن يكون لديه اجابات كثيرة. ليس من باحث حقيقى يمتلك اجوبة كثيرة لاسئلة كثيرة. وانا سعيد بأن اشاركك، حيرانة، فى قصة بحثك عن الحقيقة.
دعينى اؤكد هنا اننى لا اكتب ذلك الآن لكى ما تؤمنى بالمسيحية. بل دعينى اصارحك اكثر، باننى استشعرت فى كلامك أنك قد تركت الإسلام لأسباب ربما لا تكون اسباب متماسكة منطقياً. لذا دعينا نبدأ من البداية.
اسمى فادى. يمكنك ان تنادينى فادى. وسأناديكى بمعرفك "حيرانة".
الاخوة الاعزاء المحاورين والمشرفين: هذا حوار خاص بينى وبين حيرانة، فسامحونى اذا طلبت منكم عدم التدخل. اعتذر عن ذلك فعلاً ولكننى احب أن اوجه هذا الحوار بالطريقة التى اراها مناسبة. اشكر محبتكم.
حيرانة، ما هى عقيدتك فى الله؟ احب ان اسمع ايضاً كيف توصلتى إلى هذه العقيدة الآن.
خالص تقديرى ومحبتى
فى المسيح
فادى


----------



## حيرانة (29 مارس 2012)

مرحبا
شكرا يا زميل فادي على الدعوة للنقاش, وأتمنى أن أستفيد من النقاش معك.



Fadie قال:


> بل دعينى اصارحك اكثر، باننى استشعرت فى كلامك أنك قد تركت الإسلام لأسباب ربما لا تكون اسباب متماسكة منطقياً.



السبب الأكبر والرئيسي لتركي للاسلام هو عدم وجود سبب أو دليل للايمان به ! بعد هذا تأتي كل الأسباب الأخرى  والتي يمكن تسميتها أدلة عقلية وعلمية على بطلان نبوة محمد وبشرية القرآن, وكون الاسلام دينا وضعيا بصفة عامة عبارة عن خليط من المعتقدات الاسرائيلية والوثنية. 



Fadie قال:


> حيرانة، ما هى عقيدتك فى الله؟ احب ان اسمع ايضاً كيف توصلتى إلى هذه العقيدة الآن.
> فادى



أنا لا أعترف بوجود أي طريقة للتأكد من وجود خالق إلا عن طريق الاقتناع بدين معين, يعني مقتنعة أن معرفة وجود الله لا تتأتى إلا عن طريق إعلانه عن نفسه للبشر عن طريق دين أو أي وسيلة أخرى, فبدون اعلانه عن نفسه لا يمكن أن نحدد حتى ماهية وجودنا, فبالأحرى أن نتكلم عن وجود خالق.
لكني كثيرا ما أفترض جدلا وجود خالق من نوع ما أو إله وأرى أنه لا يوجد ولا رابط عقلي أو منطقي بين فرضية وجوده وبين فرضية وجود دين من عنده.
هناك الكثير من المسلمين والمسيحيين يدعون أنه من غير المنطقي أن يوجد إله خلقنا دون غاية, وأنه يستحيل أن لا يبعث رسالة للبشر من أجل هدايتهم إلخ... وأنا لم أقتنع بهذه المقولة يوما وأرى فيها مبالغة وكذلك تعامي على كثير من المظاهر في هذا الوجود التي تدل على عبثيته. 
فلو افترضنا وجود إله :
أولا لا أحد ممكن أن يجزم هل لدى الله غاية من الخلق أم لا
ثانيا لا أحد ممكن أن يحدد طبيعة هذه  الغاية   إن افترضنا جدلا أن الله لديه غاية
 
وشكرا مرة أخرى على الدعوة للحوار


----------



## Fadie (30 مارس 2012)

اهلاً حيرانة
لا افهم قولك هذا:



> أدلة عقلية وعلمية على بطلان نبوة محمد وبشرية القرآن



هل تعتقدين أن اشياء مثل "النبوة" يمكن قياسها بمعيار عقلانى أو علمى أو تحليلى؟ ما هو المعيار العقلى للنبوة؟ رؤيتى أن هذا شىء خارج اطار التحليلى العقلى. هذه مسألة "ايمان" لا اكثر. لا يمكنك فحص امور غيبية بالعقل أبداً. هل تتفقين معى أم تختلفين معى؟
سعيد بأن اعرف عقيدتك فى الله ولكن احب أن افهمك خطوة خطوة. لذا سأفهمك فى النقطة السابقة ثم ننتقل إلى النقطة التالية.
تحياتى ومحبتى.


----------



## حيرانة (31 مارس 2012)

ماذا تقصد بقولك أن المسألة مسألة إيمان لا أكثر؟ 
إن كان الايمان لا يقوم على  أي أسس عقلية فهذا بحد ذاته مخالف للعقل والمنطق ! 
أما انكارك لوجود أدلة عقلية وعلمية في دين ما فماذا نسمي الأخطاء التاريخية مثلا إن لم نسميها دليل علمي على بطلان الدين؟ وماذا نسمي التناقضات إن لم نسميها دليل عقلي على بطلان الدين؟


----------



## Fadie (31 مارس 2012)

اهلاً حيرانة،
لذلك احببت ان نتفق اولاً على بعض التدريبات فى المنطق. واحب ان اعرف منك: كيف تعرفين أن هذا الشخص (اى شخص) نبى ام لا؟ كيف يمكنك قياس ذلك الأمر؟
هل التاريخ يمكن أن يبطل دين اساساً؟ الدين هو غيب، كيف يبطله تاريخ؟ يمكننى أن اقول أن الدليل يسير فى عكس اتجاه ذلك الدين، ولكنه لا يبطله لأنكِ لا تعرفين كل شىء. بكلمات اخرى، سأفترض معكِ أن هناك نص دينى وهذا النص الدينى به خطأ تاريخى صريح وواضح. ودعينى اضع هذا فى شكل مقدمات منطقية واستنتاج:

1- هناك نص دينى به خطأ.
2-
3- اذن الاستنتاج هو: هذا النص الدينى غير حقيقى.

اريد ان اعرف منك كيف تملأين رقم 2؟ ماذا ستكتبى؟ هل ستكتبى أن النص الدينى يجب أن يكون بلا خطأ لذا بناء عليه هو نص غير حقيقى؟ كيف عرفت ذلك؟ كيف عرفت أن النص الدينى يجب أن يكون بلا خطأ؟ هذا مجرد افتراض منك تعتقدين انه بديهى بينما هو لا بديهى بالمرة.

تحياتى ومحبتى


----------



## حيرانة (31 مارس 2012)

عندما نتحدث عن خطأ علمي الأمر يختلف تماما عن الحديث عن خطأ أخلاقي مثلا أو خطأ منطقي
فلا يمكنني أبدا أن اقول مثلا أن أوامر قتل الأطفال في العهد القديم دليل على أن مصدرها بشر وليس إله خالق. وإلا فساصير بهذا أتكهن بأشياء ليس لدي عليها دليل فلا أحد منا يعرف كيف يفكر هذا الله إن كان موجودا.

أما عند الحديث عن خطأ علمي فالمعادلة تصير بهذا الشكل :

1- هناك نص دينى به خطأ.
2- هذا يناقض مزاعم الدين عن الاله الذي يدعي الدين أن مصدره من عنده
 3- اذن الاستنتاج هو: هذا النص الدينى غير حقيقي.

ولا تنسى أنه إن أردنا التحيز للدين قليلا, يمكننا أن ننكر حقيقة علمية واحدة أو حقيقتين ونؤمن بما يقوله الدين..
لكن حين يتطلب منك الأمر انكار جملة من الحقائق العلمية أو معظم الحقائق العلمية في سبيل البقاء في الدين حينها يتحول الأمر إلى مهزلة حقيقية, وأي عاقل سيسأل نفسه : إذا ما هي الحقائق القوية الصارخة التي يقدمها لي الدين بالمقابل؟ حتى أبني عليها يقيني من صحة الدين وبالتالي أصير لا اصدق إلا ما يوافقه وأنكر كل ما يخالفه حتى لو كان علما !
طبعا كل عاقل يعرف أن الجواب على  هذا التساؤل هو : لا شيء !
لهذا في البداية أشرت لك إلى أهم شيء جعلني أترك الاسلام وهو أولا وقبل كل شيء : عدم وجود دليل واحد على صحته ! 
وبعد ذلك تأتي كل الأشياء التي أعتبرها أدلة على بطلان الاسلام
أنا كان عندي احساس أنك شخص تفهم في اساسيات المنطق والفلسفة وطلعت توقعاتي صح. لذلك كنت حريصة على الدقة منذ البداية. لكنك تركت القاعدة الهامة التي اشرت إليها وتحاول التركيز على الأشياء التي قلت لك منذ البداية أنها فرعية.

مع تحياتي


----------



## Fadie (1 أبريل 2012)

اهلاً حيرانة

اولاً، انا اعتذر اذا كنت اعطيت بعض التركيز على نقطة فرعية وتركت الأولى. لكن ركزت عليها فقط لأننى لاحظت مشكلة منطقية فيها. سألخص ما اريده من وراء هذه النقطة ثم سأنتقل مباشرةً لسببك الرئيسى:

هناك مشكلة لدى الشرقيين بشكل عام، و انا اتكلم عن الشرقيين بكاملهم وليس عن المسلمين فقط أو المسيحيين فقط. هذه المشكلة تكمن فى تعريف بعض المصطلحات مثل "الحقيقة"، "الدليل"، "الله" بجانب فِهم بعض هذه المصطلحات بطريقة خاطئة جداً.
لو ان شخص جاء وادعى انه نبى، واقصد بالنبى هنا شخص جاء برسالة من الله يقدمها لجماعة معينة فى مكان معين فى زمان معين، فكيف يمكننى ان اتأكد من مدى صدقه؟ دعينى اقول اننى فى كل الأحوال، ومهما فعل هذا الشخص، فلن اصدقه بنسبة مطلقة. لكننى سأصدقه بنسبة 70 % اذا فعل المعجزة امام عينى، ولا اقول بنسبة 100 % لأننى سأشك فى عينى وقتها!
اذن، لو فعل هذا النبى المعجزة امامى فسأصدقه بهذه النسبة، لكن لو لم يفعل هذه المعجزة امامى وصنعها فى عهد سابق سأصدقه بمقدار تصديقى لحدوث المعجزة. هنا فقط يتدخل الدليل. واقصد بالدليل: ذلك المرشد الذى "يدلنى" فى الطريق. هل هذا المرشد يقودنى فى اتجاه موافق لإدعاءات هذا النبى، أم أنه يقودنى فى اتجاه مخالف؟ هل الدليل يتوافق مع حدوث المعجزة أم انه يسير فى تناقض مباشر مع حدوثها؟
طبعاً انا افترض هنا عدة امور:
الله موجود - المعجزات "يمكنها" ان تحدث (مبحث فلسفى) - المعجزات محتمل حدوثها (مبحث تاريخى) وافتراضات أخرى. ومن هنا اتمنى أن اكون قد اوضحت ما اريد أن اتكلم فيه معكِ فى جوهر هذا الموضوع، وهو كيفية التأكد من صدق شىء غيبى لا استطيع أن اراه بعينى، وكيف يمكننى أن اعرف الدليل وكيف افهمه وكيف اسير خلفه.
هل يجب أن يكون هناك تفسير علمى صحيح لتكوين 1 حتى اؤمن أن ما فى الكتاب هو من الله؟ بمعنى، هل يجب أن افهم هذا النص الذى كُتِب فى بيئة مختلفة وفى عصر مختلف وفى ثقافة مختلفة وبلغة مختلفة وبفهم مختلف وبواسطة شعب مختلف، بالطريقة العلمية التى يفكر بها الانسان اليوم؟ دعينى اخبرك بكل صراحة، هذا مبحث تفسيرى بحت لا معنى له أبداً بمن يبحث عن حقيقة هذا النص. لكن هل تعلمين أن انطونى فلو اصبح ربوبيا فى عام 2004، بعد أن عاش عمره كله كأشهر ملحد فى القرن العشرين، بسبب هذا الاصحاح؟ لا افترض اى شىء بهذا، ولكن اريد أن اقول شيئاً: هذه دراسة ليست سهلة ولن تصلى لأى نتيجة فيها من مجرد حوار على منتدى.
اذن اين هى الرسالة التى يجب أن افحص ادلتها؟ ما هى ادلتها؟
من هنا انطلق فى عرض المسيحية امامك، واسير معكِ فى فحص واختبار كل فرضية على حِدة. اريد أن اسمع اقسى نقد. اريدك أن تتكلمى بكل حرية. اريدك أن تفكرى فى كل شىء ممكن. ليس لأننى عالم فى هذه الأمور، بل لأننى اعرف أن كل ما يدور فى ذهنك تم طرحه من قبل. انا مجرد سأعرض امامك ما توصل له الخبراء.
و هذه هى المسيحية:
الله موجود
الله ظهر فى جسد
الله مات على الصليب بالجسد
الله قام من الموت بالجسد
هذه حقائق اؤمن أن هناك طريق منطقى لفحصها. وسنبدأ معاً بالفرضية الأولى "الله موجود" ولهذا سألتك حول عقيدتك فى الله. ودعينى ابدأ هذا النقاش معك حول الله.

انا ازعم أن هناك بعض الأدلة، بعض المرشدين، يشيرون إلى أن هناك إله. انها ليست لوح ذهبى هبط علينا من السماء مكتوب عليه الله موجود. لكنه بعض التفكير فيما حولنا الذى يرشدنا فى هذا الطريق.
هناك بعض الأدلة التى يطرحها الفلاسفة المسيحيين سأبدأ بأول واحد منها وهو "الجدلية الكوزمولوجية" Cosmological Argument.
هذه الجدلية تقول: الكون من حولنا يشير إلى وجود علة، اى مُسبب وراؤه. فى قواعد منطقية واستنتاج يكون الجدال كالتالى:
1- كل شىء يبدأ فى الوجود لابد له من مُسبب.
2- الكون بدأ فى الوجود.
3- الكون له مُسبب.

ولكى تكون الجدلية واضحة، سأطرح امامك بعض الملاحظات:
1- قلت كل شىء "يبدأ فى الوجود" وليس كل شىء "موجود" له مُسبب.
2- هناك دليل فلسفى لبداية الكون وهناك دليل فيزيائى لبداية الكون.
3- لن اتكلم كثيراً عن ماهية هذا المسبب الآن. يمكنك أن تفترضيه قوة ما.

من فضلك. اقرأى ملخص هذه الجدلية بالأعلى مرة واثنين وثلاثة. واكتبى كل نقد تصلى له. اكتبى كل ما تعتقدين أنه يمثل تهديداً لهذه الجدلية. وبالمناسبة، هذه الجدلية طورها فيلسوف مسيحى عن فيلسوف مسلم هو الغزالى الذى طور علم الكلام، لذا اسماها ذلك الفيلسوف المسيحى Kalam Cosmological Argument (يمكنك أن تبحثى عنها فى جوجل).

الله يباركك.

تحياتى ومحبتى


----------



## حيرانة (2 أبريل 2012)

مرحبا فادي 



Fadie قال:


> 1- قلت كل شىء "يبدأ فى الوجود" وليس كل شىء "موجود" له مُسبب.



ما هو الوجود الذي تقصده هنا؟ هل توجد فلسفة تستطيع تحديد ماهيته أو طبيعته حتى نضع داخلة ما نشاء ونضع خارجه من نشاء؟



Fadie قال:


> 2- هناك دليل فلسفى لبداية الكون وهناك دليل فيزيائى لبداية الكون.



نظرية الانفجار الكبير لا تجزم  أن الكون جاء من عدم, وإنما يقول بعض العلماء أنه كان يوجد شيء اسمه (طاقة الفراغ), أي حتى الانفجار الكبير له سبب نتيجة لقوانين معينة
ومن يدري ربما تكونت أكوان قبل كوننا وانجرفت واختفت ثم جاء كوننا هذا وسيأتي يوم ويختفي وهكذا...



Fadie قال:


> 3- لن اتكلم كثيراً عن ماهية هذا المسبب الآن. يمكنك أن تفترضيه قوة ما.



هناك فرق شاسع بين كلمتي : سبب / ومسبب
المسبب يعني  شخص 
v
 يعني عقل 
v
يعني كيان واعي

أما السبب قد يكون قانون من نوع ما, أو accident 
فالسؤال هو لماذا نفترض وجود مسبب وليس مجرد سبب؟ 

وشكرا


----------



## Fadie (4 أبريل 2012)

اهلاً حيرانة،



> ما هو الوجود الذي تقصده هنا؟ هل توجد فلسفة تستطيع تحديد ماهيته أو طبيعته حتى نضع داخلة ما نشاء ونضع خارجه من نشاء؟



اقصد وجود واقعى يتم  ادراكه حسياً، كادراكك للكومبيوتر الذى امامك أو الكيبورد الذى تكتبين عليه.
وهذه القاعدة المنطقية تقول: كل شىء بدأ فى الوجود لابد من شىء، نسميه علة أو سبب، جعله يبدأ فى الوجود. بمعنى أن هذا الكيبورد الذى اكتب عليه الآن لم يأتى إلى الوجود من تلقاء ذاته. من غير الممكن أن يأتى من تلقاء ذاته لأنه كان عدماً قبل أن يأتى إلى الوجود، أى لم يكن له كيان ولا قدرة. انا لا اعرف احد ادعى ان هذا غير حقيقى حتى اشد الفلاسفة تشككاً مثل ديفيد هيوم. هل تعرفين شيئاً جاء إلى الوجود من تلقاء ذاته؟ اخبرينى به من فضلك.



> نظرية الانفجار الكبير لا تجزم  أن الكون جاء من عدم, وإنما  يقول بعض العلماء أنه كان يوجد شيء اسمه (طاقة الفراغ), أي حتى الانفجار  الكبير له سبب نتيجة لقوانين معينة



دعينى اوضح أولاً ما تقصدينه. انتى تتكلمين عن الفراغ الكمى، وتقولين أن هناك بعض العلماء يعتقدون أن هذا الكون جاء من هذا الفراغ الكمى.
أولاً، انا لا اعرف بالضبط ما وجه استدلالك، فكل من يستدل بهذه الجدلية تقريباً يقول أن هذا الفراغ الكمى "عدم" ويستدلون بذلك على أن هناك اشياء تنشأ من العدم، وبالتالى من الممكن أن ينشأ الكون من العدم عن طريق نشوئه من الفراغ الكمى. وهذا غير حقيقى لأن الفراغ الكمى هو مجال متقلب من الطاقة كالبحر. ومن الواضح أنك تفهمين جيداً أن الفراغ الكمى ليس عدماً.
لكن لو كان وجه استدلالك هو أن الكون نشأ من الفراغ الكمى، فأين هى النقطة بالضبط؟ سنعود أيضاً إلى كيفية نشوء هذا الفراغ الكمى. هل تعتقدين أنه أزلى أم حادث؟ ولا يمكن أن نفسر ظهور مجال الفراغ الكمى عن طريق الفراغ الكمى لأنه لم يكن هناك فراغاً كمياً لينشاً فراغاً كمياً. هل تفهميننى؟ حتى لو سلمنا أن الكون يمكن أن ينتج من الفراغ الكمى، فكيف وُجِد الفراغ الكمى؟ لابد من علة له. لابد من سبب له. إلا لو كنتى تعتقدين أنه أزلى.
لكن على الوجه الآخر، ما هى احتمالية أن ينشأ كون من الفراغ الكمى؟ إن هذه إمكانية نظرية فقط. إن أكبر الجسيمات الفيزيائية التى نتجت عنه هى مجرد جسيمات اقل من الذرة تُسمى Virtual Particles وحتى وجودها مشكوك فيه ولا يمكن الإستناد إليها كدليل. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن هذه الجسيمات تختفى بسرعة بعد ظهورها.
لذا يجب أن تعرفى شىء هام هنا: نحن لا نتكلم عن نظريات بل عن احتماليات. كل شىء ممكن نظرياً، ولكن ما هو المُحتمل حدوثه فعلاً؟ هل يمكن أن ينشأ الكون من الفراغ الكمى؟ نظرياً، نعم. هل من المحتمل أن ينشأ الكون منه؟ عملياً، لا. اذن القضية هى قضية إلى اين يشير الدليل؟ ما الذى يقوله المرشد هنا؟ إلى أين يشير لى لأذهب؟



> ومن يدري ربما تكونت أكوان قبل كوننا وانجرفت واختفت ثم جاء كوننا هذا وسيأتي يوم ويختفي وهكذا...



هذه نظرية مولد الأكوان. يمكن تشبيهها بمولد يولد اكوان تنفجر ثم تتمدد ثم تنكمش وتختفى ثم يأتى كون آخر ينفجر ثم يتمدد ثم ينكمش وهكذا. هل تعتقدين أنه هناك أدلة عليها؟ هل يوجد ولو لمحة واحدة من الدليل تثبت هذه النظرية؟ عزيزتى، ليس هناك اسهل من طرح الامكانيات والخيالات. كل شىء يمكنك تخيله هو ممكن الحدوث. لكن ما هى مدى "احتمالية" هذا الحدوث؟ بالإضافة إلى ذلك، هل تعتقدين أن هذه النظرية تتمتع بتأييد التيار العام للفيزيائيين فى وقت من القرن العشرين؟
إلى اين يشير الدليل؟ الدليل يقول بكل وضوح أنه فى وقت ما لم يكن هناك اى شىء، ثم حدث انفجار فى العدم اوجد كل شىء يدور من حولنا.
كل شىء يبدأ فى الوجود له سبب جعله يبدأ فى ذلك الوجود. له علة.
هناك مبدأ لاتينى يقول: ex nihilo nihil fit أى من العدم سيخرج عدم فقط. لن يخرج من العدم سوى عدم. أى لن يخرج شىء من العدم.
من فضلك افحصى الدليل بتأنى وبتفكير عميق. ثم اجيبينى: هل الدليل يشير إلى أن الكون بدأ فى الوجود من لا شىء أم لا؟



> هناك فرق شاسع بين كلمتي : سبب / ومسبب
> المسبب يعني  شخص
> v
> يعني عقل
> ...



لا انا لم اقصد ذلك أبداً فى هذه المرحلة. نعم افترضى أنه اى شىء. لذلك قلت لك قوة ما. ليكن "سبب" أو "علة" وليس "مسبب". لا اقصد الآن شخص انما سبب فقط.

هل تتفقين معى؟

سأسافر لحضور مؤتمر هام وسأعود إلى الحوار معكِ الاسبوع المقبل فتقبلى اعتذارى ان تأخرت عليكِ.
انتى فى صلاتى كل يوم.

الله يباركك.

تحياتى ومحبتى.


----------



## حيرانة (8 أبريل 2012)

Fadie قال:


> اهلاً حيرانة،
> 
> اقصد وجود واقعى يتم  ادراكه حسياً، كادراكك للكومبيوتر الذى امامك أو الكيبورد الذى تكتبين عليه.





Fadie قال:


> وهذه القاعدة المنطقية تقول: كل شىء بدأ فى الوجود لابد من شىء، نسميه علة أو سبب، جعله يبدأ فى الوجود. بمعنى أن هذا الكيبورد الذى اكتب عليه الآن لم يأتى إلى الوجود من تلقاء ذاته. من غير الممكن أن يأتى من تلقاء ذاته لأنه كان عدماً قبل أن يأتى إلى الوجود، أى لم يكن له كيان ولا قدرة. انا لا اعرف احد ادعى ان هذا غير حقيقى حتى اشد الفلاسفة تشككاً مثل ديفيد هيوم. هل تعرفين شيئاً جاء إلى الوجود من تلقاء ذاته؟ اخبرينى به من فضلك.




هل تتكلم عن الوجود المادي؟ أو لنقل داخل الزمكان؟  
عموما لا أعرف شيئا في الكون  ظهر أو جاء بدون سبب أو قوانين معينة, لكن أعرف أن كل الأشياء في الوجود المادي  تتغير وتتحول إلى شيء آخر بفعل قوانين  تلقائية.
خذ مثلا مراحل تطور الجنين منذ أن يكون حيوان منوي إلى أن يولد على شكل طفل ويكبر ويصير رجل. هل ترى داعي واحد اليوم لافتراض وجود أشياء ميتافيزيقية تتحكم في هذا التطور إضافة إلى القوانين البيولوجية؟
لكن محمد ادعى أن هناك ملك يدخل إلى رحم المرأة ويتحكم بالعملية
وكذلك الكتاب المقدس يقول : ألم تصبني كاللبن وخترتني كالجبن, كسوتني جلدا.... إلخ اي أن هناك فاعل (شخص)
الأديان اتفقت جميعها على وجود قوة ميتافريقية هي الله  تتحكم وتصنع كل شيء داخل هذا الوجود واليوم بفضل التقدم العلمي بان زيف تلك الادعاءات, وفهمنا الكثير والكثير من القوانين الطبيعية وتأكدنا من مدى كفايتها وتلقائيتها.




Fadie قال:


> دعينى اوضح أولاً ما تقصدينه. انتى تتكلمين عن الفراغ الكمى، وتقولين أن  هناك بعض العلماء يعتقدون أن هذا الكون جاء من هذا الفراغ الكمى.
> أولاً، انا لا اعرف بالضبط ما وجه استدلالك، فكل من يستدل بهذه الجدلية  تقريباً يقول أن هذا الفراغ الكمى "عدم" ويستدلون بذلك على أن هناك اشياء  تنشأ من العدم، وبالتالى من الممكن أن ينشأ الكون من العدم عن طريق نشوئه  من الفراغ الكمى. وهذا غير حقيقى لأن الفراغ الكمى هو مجال متقلب من الطاقة  كالبحر. ومن الواضح أنك تفهمين جيداً أن الفراغ الكمى ليس عدماً.
> لكن لو كان وجه استدلالك هو أن الكون نشأ من الفراغ الكمى، فأين هى النقطة  بالضبط؟ سنعود أيضاً إلى كيفية نشوء هذا الفراغ الكمى. هل تعتقدين أنه أزلى  أم حادث؟ ولا يمكن أن نفسر ظهور مجال الفراغ الكمى عن طريق الفراغ الكمى  لأنه لم يكن هناك فراغاً كمياً لينشاً فراغاً كمياً. هل تفهميننى؟ حتى لو  سلمنا أن الكون يمكن أن ينتج من الفراغ الكمى، فكيف وُجِد الفراغ الكمى؟  لابد من علة له. لابد من سبب له. إلا لو كنتى تعتقدين أنه أزلى.



هنا  ارتكبت مغالطة (على ما أعتقد)
لأنك تسأل من أين جاء الفراغ الكمي الذي انبثق منه الانفجار الكبير, ونسيت أن الزمكان لم يظهر إلا بعد الانفجار الكبير. مما يعني أن اعتراضك على أزلية الفراغ الكمي هو اعتراض غير مقبول.
نعم لما لا يكون أزليا؟ لا يوجد زمان ومكان خارج الكون كما نعرفه نحن داخله.
يجب أن تكون مطلعا على اشياء لا يستطيع العلم بعد معرفتها لكي تعترض على أزلية أي شيء خارج الزمكان وخارج القوانين التي نعرفها
لأن الاعتراض لا يمكن أن يقبل إلا إذا قام على دليل يفند الشيء الذي يعترض عليه  أو يقدم دليلا اقوى



Fadie قال:


> هل يمكن أن ينشأ الكون  من الفراغ الكمى؟ نظرياً، نعم. هل من المحتمل أن ينشأ الكون منه؟





Fadie قال:


> عملياً،  لا.




من قال هذا؟
يجب أن توجد حقيقة علمية تضحد الفرضية العلمية حينها فقط يمكننا أن نقول : ''عمليا لا''




Fadie قال:


> هذه نظرية مولد الأكوان. يمكن تشبيهها بمولد يولد اكوان تنفجر ثم تتمدد ثم  تنكمش وتختفى ثم يأتى كون آخر ينفجر ثم يتمدد ثم ينكمش وهكذا. هل تعتقدين  أنه هناك أدلة عليها؟ هل يوجد ولو لمحة واحدة من الدليل تثبت هذه النظرية؟  عزيزتى، ليس هناك اسهل من طرح الامكانيات والخيالات. كل شىء يمكنك تخيله هو  ممكن الحدوث.





Fadie قال:


> لكن ما هى مدى "احتمالية"




لقد قمت بتوظيف كلمة احتمالية عدة مرات في ردك الأخير دون أن تكون في محلها ولا مرة
الاحتمالات نتحدث عنها عندما نتحدث عن العلم التجريبي, مثلا لو تكلمنا عن احتمال تكون الخلية الأولى إلخ...
أما المجال الذي نناقشه الآن لا يمكن الحديث فيه عن نسبة الاحتمال. لأن كل شيء لا يخضع للعلم التجريبي محتمل
لكن افتراض اي شيء غير الله, هو افتراض مفيد علميا, وكم من فرضية نشأت عنها نظرية ثم صارت حقيقة علمية فيما بعد
لكن افتراض وجود شخص وراء كل شيء تبقى دائما فكرة شاذة نوعا ما وفيها كثير من الابتعاد عن التفكير العلمي وعن الاجتهاد
ففكرة الآلهة وجدت في كل الأساطير البشرية, أي أن فكرة الاله هي أسهل فكرة يمكن التوصل إليها وإلقاء كل شيء على عاتقها.
هل في نظرك هناك أي مجال للمقارنة بين كمية الاجتهاد والكد الذي يبذله العلماء في خلق الفرضيات العلمية / وبين فكرة الاله الموروثة؟
أم أنك ياترى تعتقد أن اي شخص عادي ممكن أن يضع فرضية علمية؟



Fadie قال:


> هناك مبدأ لاتينى يقول: ex nihilo nihil fit أى من العدم سيخرج عدم فقط. لن يخرج من العدم سوى عدم. أى لن يخرج شىء من العدم.
> من فضلك افحصى الدليل بتأنى وبتفكير عميق. ثم اجيبينى: هل الدليل يشير إلى أن الكون بدأ فى الوجود من لا شىء أم لا؟



يا زميل نحن هنا نناقش هذا اللاشيء الذي تتحدث عنه
أنت لا تستطيع أن تضع له تعريف إلى عند الحديث عن ما يوجد في إطار الزمكان.
لقد قلت لك سابقا لا يوجد عالم يجزم أن الكون جاء من لا شيء ! هل تخالفني في هذه الفكرة؟




Fadie قال:


> لا انا لم اقصد ذلك أبداً فى هذه المرحلة. نعم افترضى أنه اى شىء. لذلك قلت  لك قوة ما. ليكن "سبب" أو "علة" وليس "مسبب". لا اقصد الآن شخص انما سبب  فقط.
> 
> هل تتفقين معى؟



وهل يوجد عاقل يقول أن هناك شيء قد يأتي أو يحصل  بدون سبب؟
لكننا وصلنا إلى هذه النقطة وحضرتك اعترضت على فرضية وجود سبب أزلي !
لكن بالمقابل وجود شخص أزلي هو شيء لا ترون فيه اي شذوذ ولا غرابة
هذا بالضبط ما لا أفهمه في أسلوب تفكير المتدينين

يا زميل توجد أدلة رياضية تثبت أن الطاقة لا تستحدث ولا تفنى !




Fadie قال:


> سأسافر لحضور مؤتمر هام وسأعود إلى الحوار معكِ الاسبوع المقبل فتقبلى اعتذارى ان تأخرت عليكِ.
> انتى فى صلاتى كل يوم.
> 
> الله يباركك.
> ...




أتمنى لك سفر مريح وعودة بالسلامة

شكرا على وقتك


----------



## حيرانة (8 أبريل 2012)

بالمناسبة ما رأيك في كتاب عالم الفيزياء الفلكية ستيفن هوكينغ الأخير والذي صرح فيه أن الكون لا يحتاج إلى خالق
البعض من بسطاء التفكير اعتقدوا أنه ناقض نفسه عندما قال مسبقا أنه لا تعارض بين علم الفيزياء وبين فرضية وجود خالق للكون, وهذا ما لاحظته خاصة في المنتديات الاسلامية, حتى أن المسلمين نعتوه بالمختل بسبب هذا الذي يبدو تناقضا في تصريحاته

لكنه في الحقيقة لا يوجد أي تناقض في المقولتين, فيمكننا بالفعل أن نقول أنه لا تعارض بين العلم وفرضية وجود خالق وفي نفس الوقت نقول أن الكون لا يحتاج لخالق
مثلا لو كانت لديك آلة تقوم بقذف الكرات إلى الشبكة وأنت ترى فقط الكرات تدخل إلى الشبكة ولا ترى من يقذفها
يمكنك أن تقول أنه لا تعارض بين حقيقة وجود آلات متخصصة في قذف الكرات وبين فرضية وجود شخص يقذف الكرات
وفي نفس الوقت يمكنك أن تقول أن الكرات لا تحتاج بالضرورة إلى لاعب ليقذفها, (لأنك تعرف وجود ذلك النوع من الآلات التي تقذف الكرة)


----------



## Fadie (10 أبريل 2012)

اهلاً حيرانة،

1- من خلال تعليقك الأول ارى أن توصلنا إلى نتيجة بأن لا شىء يأتى للوجود دون سبب لذلك. و هذا استنتاج ليس بمجنون ولا مخالف للملاحظة المجردة. ولأن هذا الكون بدأ فى الوجود فى لحظة ما، فلابد أنه هناك سبب جعله يبدأ فى الوجود. وانا لا اريد أن نفترض اكثر من ذلك عند هذه النقطة. سامحينى، لن اناقش اى شىء ذكرتيه عن الأديان الآن، فهذا خارج الاطار الذى نناقشه الآن. تكون الجنين وطبيعة الله وشخصيته، هذا كلام لا علاقة لها بما نناقشه الآن.

2- نحن نختلف الآن اختلافاً ليس بسيطاً حول مصدر الفراغ الكمى. فأنتى تعتقدين أنه مجال أو نطاق أزلى. وبالتالى يكون السبب وراء نشأة الكون هو سبب طبيعى. لكننا فى الوقت نفسه اتفقنا سابقاً على أنه لا يوجد شىء يبدأ فى الوجود بلا سبب. لكنك تعتقدين أن الفراغ الكمى خارج هذه القاعدة لأنه خارج اطار الزمان والمكان، ولكنك لم تنتبهى إلى أننا لم نتكلم إطلاقاً عن طبيعة وجود الشىء الذى يبدأ فى الوجود حينما قلنا أن كل شىء يبدأ فى الوجود لابد من سبب له. بكلمات أخرى، أى كان طبيعة وجود الشىء، فمجرد وجوده يعنى أن هناك سبب جعله يبدأ فى الوجود. إننا هنا لا نتكلم عن طبيعة او نوعية وجود الفراغ الكمى، بل نتكلم عن مجرد حقيقة وجوده تعنى أن شىء ما تسبب فى وجوده. وانا لا ارى فى هذا أى مخالفة منطقية أبداً. نحن هنا لا نناقش معلومة فيزيائية بل قاعدة منطقية، ولا يمكننا أن نفترض أن قبل وجود الزمان والمكان لم يكن هناك منطق! انكى بذلك كمن يسأل حول حقيقة الأرقام، فواحد زائد واحد ستساوى اثنين فى كل الأحوال وفى كل الظروف. كذلك القاعدة المنطقية "كل شىء يبدأ فى الوجود له سبب"، لا تناقش طبيعة الشىء ولا مجال الشىء ولا الاطار الذى ظهر فيه الشىء. انها تناقش حقيقة وجوده نفسه. الفراغ الكمى ليس عدماً لكى ينشأ جسيمات من تلقاء ذاته. انها طاقة. لا يوجد اى شىء يجعلنا نفترض أنها أزلية. بل على العكس من ذلك، كل ما فى الانسان من تفكير يجبره على الإقرار بأن هناك سبب لوجوده. وانا اؤكد لكى أننى لا افترض حتى الآن أن هناك سبب أزلى خلف الكون. لا يوجد اى شىء طرحته حتى الآن يمكن أن تفهمنى منه أن السبب هو الله. ليس الآن. ارجو أن تكون نقطتى حول وجود الفراغ الكمى واضحة. بناء على هذا، فأولاً، لا يوجد أى دليل على أنه مجال فيزيائى أزلى، لا يوجد اى معلومة أو قطعة من دليل تقول هذا. أنه مجرد افتراض. لكن على الجانب الآخر، لكى ادحض فكرة الأزلية، اللانهائية، فهذا سيحتاج لبعض المجهود من جانبى فى شرح فلسفة الزمن فى حد ذاته وهو ما سأقوم به فى المشاركات التالية تباعاً. ولكى ابدأ النقاش معكى فى هذه النقطة، فأسألك: هل عقيدتك حقاً أن الفراغ الكمى أزلى بالفعل أم انك تفترضين مجرد افتراض؟ هل تعتقدين أن هناك أدلة بالفعل تؤيد أزليته أم هذا مجرد طرح لأحد الإحتماليات الممكنة والواردة؟ انا متأكد أنكى اذا لم تدرسى فلسفة الزمن من قبل فسوف تستمتعى بها فى هذا الحوار.

3- عن نظرية مولد الأكوان. فلقد سألتك: هل تعتقدين أنه يوجد أدلة تؤيد هذه النظرية؟ وانا اريد بالفعل أن اعرف ان كنتى تعتقدين أنها حقيقية، اين هى الأدلة على ذلك؟ ودعينى اوضح ما قصدته بالإحتمالات، فربما كنت غير واضحاً. سيدتى، ما أكبر جسيم خرج من الفراغ الكمى؟ إنه جسيم دون الذرى. شىء أصغر من الذرة يظهر لثوانى معدودة ثم يختفى. هذا ان كان حقيقياً اصلاً وملاحظته حقيقية. لو لديك مجالاً تعرفينه لمدة عشر سنوات ولا يخرج منه سوى جسيم اصغر من الذرة، فما هى احتمالية أن يخرج منه كرة قدم بالغد؟ سوف يمكنك قياس ذلك الأمر بناءً على خبرتك الماضية مع هذا المجال. إن كان كل شىء خرج من هذا المجال هو جسيمات دون الذرية، فهذا يعنى أن فى الاغلب ما سيخرج منه غداً هو ايضاً جسيمات دون الذرية. لماذا نقول "فى الأغلب"؟ لأن الحدث الذى نريد أن نفهمه لم يحدث اصلاً! لا يمكننا أن نتأكد تماماً من حقيقته. نفس الأمر لا ينطبق على المستقبل فقط، بل على الماضى ايضاً. انا لم اكن هناك وقت نشأة الكون لأعرف السبب الذى جعله يأتى للوجود. فحينما افترض الفراغ الكمى كسبب له سأسأل نفسى: ما هى الجسيمات التى خرجت من الفراغ الكمى من يوم عرفته أو اكتشفته؟ سأجد أنها مستويات دون الذرية. بناءً على ذلك، هل استطيع أن اقرر شىء ما عن مرحلة ما قبل إكتشافى للمجال؟ نعم، ولكن بناءً على معرفتى بالبيانات المتوفرة عندى فقط. فإذا كان هذا المجال الذى عرفته لمدة عشر سنوات لم ينتج سوى اجسام اصغر من الذرة، فلا يمكننى أن افترض خروج جسيم اكبر من ذلك فى حجم كرة القدم إلا بدليل. لأننى لو افترضت غير ذلك سأكون بذلك أتعدى الدليل المتوفر عندى. الدليل، المرشد، يقول لى لم يخرج سوى جسيمات لا تكاد تُرى، فكيف سأفترض أن كوناً بهذه الضخامة قد خرج منه؟ عزيزتى، ما شرحته بالأعلى هو الاحتماليات التى تكلمت عنها. نظرية الانفجار العظيم مبنية بنفس الطريقة عزيزتى، فنحن نعرف أن الكون انفجر من زمان بعيد فقط لأن الكون يتسع ويتمدد، وبناء على هذه القطعة من الدليل، فنحن نبنى احتمالياتنا. لهذا فهى "نظرية" Theory وليست "حقيقة" Fact !! نعم الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم، ولكن هذا القانون لا يناقش قضية الخلق عزيزتى، بل يريد أن يشرح فقط أن الطاقة قد تتغير صورتها لكنها لا تفنى، كما أن كل شكل للطاقة من حولنا لم يأتى من فراغ بل متحول عن شكل آخر للطاقة. إنه قانون لا يناقش مصدر الطاقة أو اصلها فهو ليس بصلة. انه قانون يقول لكى أنه من المستحيل وأنتى جالسة على الكومبيوتر تجدين شحنة كهرباء عابرة أمامكى من تلقاء ذاتها وانا لا اخالف ذلك أبداً. لكنه لا يناقش اصل الطاقة فى الكون. وان كنت تعتقدين أن الكون قد بدأ فى الوجود، فأنتى تعتقدين أن الطاقة بدأت فى الوجود. ألا تلاحظين ذلك؟

هل لديك اعتراض حتى هذه المرحلة؟
رجائى الوحيد ألا تفترضى شىء لم افترضه. أنا لست أبله حتى افترض وجود خالق من مجرد جدلية أولية جداً كهذه. فرجاء لا تفترضى وجود خالق الآن ولا وجود شخص ولا اله. دعينا نسير خطوة خطوة. لنركز هنا على اعتراضاتك على هذه الخطوة الأولى. لنناقش وجود الفراغ الكمى وهل هو أزلى أم حادث.

شكراً لكى.

صلاتى لأجلك كل يوم،

فى المسيح،

فادى


----------



## حيرانة (19 أبريل 2012)

مرحبا زميل فادي, وأعتذر على التأخير بسبب ضيق الوقت



Fadie قال:


> ولا يمكننا أن نفترض أن قبل وجود الزمان والمكان لم يكن هناك منطق!



لماذا؟ لما لا يكون المنطق نسبي؟ إيمانك بوجود إله يجعلك تفترض أن هناك مرجع مطلق للمنطق والعقل والعدالة إلخ... وبمجرد إلغاء فرضية وجود هذا المرجع الالهي, لن يبقى للمنطق مرجع وبالتالي منطقنا لا يمكن أن يكون إلا نتاج لنظرتنا للوجود



Fadie قال:


> لا تناقش طبيعة الشىء ولا مجال الشىء ولا الاطار  الذى ظهر فيه الشىء. انما تناقش حقيقة وجوده نفسه. الفراغ الكمى ليس عدماً  لكى ينشأ جسيمات من تلقاء ذاته. انها طاقة. لا يوجد اى شىء يجعلنا نفترض  أنها أزلية



ولا يوجد أي شيء يجعلنا نفترض أنها ليست أزلية لأن علمنا وحتى خيالنا محدودين, واي شيء لكي نفهمه يجب إخضاعه لمقاييس فهمنا,  وإن كان هذا مستحيل يمكننا القفز عليه وتجاوزه والبحث في جوانب أخرى بشرط عدم القاء اي حكم جاهز عليه




Fadie قال:


> بل على العكس من ذلك، كل ما فى الانسان من تفكير يجبره على  الإقرار بأن هناك سبب لوجوده.



لم أفهم كيف !



Fadie قال:


> لكن على  الجانب الآخر، لكى ادحض فكرة الأزلية، اللانهائية، فهذا سيحتاج لبعض  المجهود من جانبى فى شرح فلسفة الزمن فى حد ذاته وهو ما سأقوم به فى  المشاركات التالية تباعاً



أي زمن؟ 


وشكرا على وقتك


----------



## حيرانة (19 أبريل 2012)

لقد زرت مدونتك للتو وعرفت أن سنك هو نفس سني تماما


----------



## Fadie (28 أبريل 2012)

حيرانة،
أهلاً بكى مرة أخرى. اعتذر عن تأخرى فى الرد لضغوط دراستى حالياً التى تستهلك اغلب يومى.

أحب أن اقول أولاً، اننى افضل أن اتكلم مع محاورين يؤمنون بعقولهم ويؤمنون بالتحليل المنطقى فوق كل شىء. ولهذا فتحت هذا الحوار لكى اناقشك بالطريقة التحليلية هذه. ولكن سؤالك:



> لماذا؟ لما لا يكون المنطق نسبي؟



هذا السؤال يعنى أن أن 1 + 1 ربما لا تساوى 2. واذا كان هذا ما تقصدينه فبهذا يكون لديكى مشكلة كبيرة، لأنك تعتبرين كل شىء نسبى. لا يمكن أن يكون الأمر حقيقى بالنسبة لى وخيالى بالنسبة لكى. فالشمس إما موجودة أو غير موجودة. لا يمكن أن تكون موجودة بالنسبة لى وغير موجودة بالنسبة لكى. كل شىء يبدأ فى الوجود له علة. كل شىء جاء إلى الوجود هناك شىء آخر، مختلف عنه، جعله يبدأ أو يأتى فى الوجود. لو كان الفراغ الكمى له بداية، فهناك شىء آخر، مختلف عن الفراغ الكمى، جعله يبدأ فى الوجود.
لا يمكنك أن تقولى أننا لا نستطيع معرفة اى شىء قبل وجود الزمان والمكان لأن طبيعة كل شىء كانت مختلفة. و هل كان هناك شىء اصلاً قبل أن يوجدا الزمان والمكان؟ لم يكن هناك شىء، فحينما تقولى أن الفراغ الكمى موجود قبل الانفجار العظيم فهذا يعنى أنه كان هناك مكان وزمان. هذا الفراغ، هذه الطاقة، موجودة من حولنا فى اطار الزمان والمكان الموجودين فيه نحن.
عزيزتى، لن اعلق مرة أخرى على أننى لم اتكلم عن إله حتى الآن. ولن اكررها مرة أخرى. ولكن هذا يبين لى كيف اننى كمؤمن متمسك بالدليل وبالتحليل المنطقى إلى ابعد الحدود، وحضرتك، كملحدة أو لاأدرية أو لادينية، متمسكة بطريقة تفكير لا تلتزم بالمنهج التحليلى.

سألتك سؤال ولم تجيبينى:



> ولكى ابدأ النقاش معكى فى هذه النقطة، فأسألك: هل عقيدتك حقاً أن الفراغ  الكمى أزلى بالفعل أم انك تفترضين مجرد افتراض؟ هل تعتقدين أن هناك أدلة  بالفعل تؤيد أزليته أم هذا مجرد طرح لأحد الإحتماليات الممكنة والواردة؟



واذا كانت إجابتك بالإيجاب، فعلى أى اساس بنيتيها؟ هل هناك فيزيائى يعتقد ذلك؟ احيلينى إليه من فضلك. أم ان هذا مجرد إحتمال تضعينه for sake of argument؟
إذا كانت هذه الطاقة أزلية، فما هى نقطة البداية التى إنطلقت تجاه المالانهاية الأزلية؟ دعينى ابسط لكى. لو كانت هذه الطاقة أزلية، اى انها منطلقة نحو مالانهاية زمنية فى الماضى. فما هى النقطة التى انطلقت منها هذه المالانهاية؟

تحياتى ومحبتى


----------



## حيرانة (30 أبريل 2012)

مرحبا فادي



Fadie قال:


> حيرانة،
> أهلاً بكى مرة أخرى. اعتذر عن تأخرى فى الرد لضغوط دراستى حالياً التى تستهلك اغلب يومى.
> 
> أحب أن اقول أولاً، اننى افضل أن اتكلم مع محاورين يؤمنون بعقولهم ويؤمنون بالتحليل المنطقى فوق كل شىء. ولهذا فتحت هذا الحوار لكى اناقشك بالطريقة التحليلية هذه. ولكن سؤالك:





Fadie قال:


>




أنت تخلط هنا بين الأمور
أنا لم أنفي وجود منطق متداول فيما بيننا في عالمنا
ولكن أنت تريد اسقاط منطقك  على ما هو خارج الكون ونسيت أن منطقك لا يمكن أن يوجد بدون زمان ومكان
ولكن لا أستغرب ما دمت تقول هذا
V
V
V



Fadie قال:


> حيرانة،
> فحينما تقولى أن الفراغ الكمى موجود قبل  الانفجار العظيم فهذا يعنى أنه كان هناك مكان وزمان.
> تحياتى ومحبتى


 
لا أدري بالضبط من أين أتيت بهذه؟ ارجو  أن لا تكون أتيت بها من الكتاب المقدس !
لا عزيزي  الزمان والمكان الموجودين في إطار الكون الذي ولد عن طريق الانفجار الكبير الذي تسببت فيه تحولات الطاقة هو نتاج للانفجار الكبير
حتى الثقوب السوداء ليس فيها زمان ومكان وإن ابتلعت حضرتك فلن تشعر بألم ولن يتمزق جسمك أو يذوب او اي شيء وإنما ببساطة سيصير غير موجود من أصله لأنه لا توجد في الثقوب السوداء الشروط  التي تحقق معادلة وجودك
لكن الزمكان الذي نعيش فيه والذي هو عبارة عن سيرورة لها بداية ونهاية لا يمكن باي شكل من الأشكال إيقافها لا تحتاجه الطاقة لتتحقق معادلة وجودها رياضيا 
كل شيء يخضغ لسيرورة زمنية لابد له من أصل وبداية
هذه هي القاعدة الصحيحة, وليس ما تتفضل به حضرتك

وشكرا


----------



## Fadie (13 مايو 2012)

الزميلة الفاضلة حيرانة:

قبل كل شىء: اجيبى على اسئلتى من فضلك. ان كان هذا حواراً فلا معنى أبداً لعدم ردك. سألتك العديد من الاسئلة وتتجاهلينها.

اولاً: وضعتى اقتباس لا افهم ابداً محتواه. لا افهم ما الذى تردين عليه، فانت تقتبسين مقدمتى فقط! ولكن الدليل المتاح امامنا هو المتوفر بين ايدينا فقط. وهذه مشكلة كبيرة اراها فى غالبية غير المؤمنين. لا استطيع أن اتخيل شجرة تفاح تطرح موز! ما تقولينه هو ذلك بالضبط، ان شجرة التفاح يمكن أن تطرح موز. تفترضين تناقضاً لا يمكن أن نصل به إلى حقيقة. المنطق ليس شيئاً فيزيائياً لكى يبدأ وينتهى فى اطارات محددة. فى اى مكان فى الكون لا يوجد بادىء دون علة لبدءه.

لن اجادلك كثيراً هنا: انت "تخمنين" انه ربما هناك اشياء تبدأ دون وجود سبب يجعلها تبدأ فى الوجود. ودليلك على هذا هو "لا شىء".

انا لن احشو الفِهم السليم فى عقلك هنا!

ثانياً: واحب ان يكون كلامى واضحاً جداً: لا يوجد طاقة لا تُوجد فى اطار الزمان والمكان، والفراغ الكمى هو عبارة عن طاقة اصلاً، اذن هو موجود فى اطار زمان ومكان. الطاقة لا توجد فى فراغ، والفراغ ليس سوى شيئاً سلبياً وليس كياناً مستقلاً (مثل الظلمة التى هى انعدام للنور فقط).

بكل بساطة، استدلالك بأن الكون نشأ من الفراغ الكمى لم يفعل شيئاً سوى أنه جعل السؤال يتأخر خطوة. فبدلاً من السؤال عن كيف بدأ الكون، نسأل الآن عن كيف بدأ الفراغ الكمى.

وسألتك سؤالين وسأعيدهما عليك:

1- هل تعتقدين أن الفراغ الكمى ازلياً أم ان هذا تخمين منكِ؟ تعتقدين أى لديك دليل على ذلك، تخمنين أى لا دليل لديكِ على ذلك. لو لديك دليل قدميه من فضلك.

2- اذا كنت ترين أن الفراغ الكمى أزلياً (سواء كان ذلك اعتقاد مبنى على دليل أو تخمين لا اصل له)، فما هى نقطة البداية التى انطلقت منها لانهائية الفراغ الكمى؟

وهذا اشرحه للقارىء: اذا تخيلنا أن هناك شىء ما فى هذا الكون أو خارجه ازلياً، عبارة عن خط مستقيم، اى لا نهائياً فى وجوده، فأحد نقطتى الخط المستقيم لا نهائية، فالثانية: هل هى لا نهائية ايضاً أم لها نقطة بداية؟

هذا بالطبع كم التنظير المبنى على افتراض لا دليل له مطلقاً من أن هناك شىء شىء يحدث من لا شىء ومن أن الفراغ الكمى أو الكون ازلياً. وهى جدلية قديمة قدّم لها الفلاسفة المسيحيين معالجات كثيرة، وسأعرضها على مدار هذا الحوار بنعمة الله.

تحياتى ومحبتى.


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 مايو 2012)

*عذراً للتعليق الجانبي،




			قبل كل شىء: اجيبى على اسئلتى من فضلك. ان كان هذا حواراً فلا معنى أبداً لعدم ردك. سألتك العديد من الاسئلة وتتجاهلينها.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الزميلة حيرانة، هذا هو أسلوبها المعتاد، فهى تفهم الحوار على أنه "إستجواب" لنا، ولا تجب على أي شيء يفيد في إستمرار الحوار..
*


----------



## خادم البتول (14 مايو 2012)

أنا أيضا أعتذر للمداخلة أخي الحبيب فادي، ولكن ما دمت في الفقرة الأخيرة "تشرح للقارئ" فلابد من بعض التعليق:​ 



Fadie قال:


> .....................................
> 
> وهذا اشرحه للقارىء: اذا تخيلنا أن هناك شىء ما فى هذا الكون أو خارجه ازلياً، عبارة عن خط مستقيم، اى لا نهائياً فى وجوده، فأحد نقطتى الخط المستقيم لا نهائية، فالثانية: هل هى لا نهائية ايضاً أم لها نقطة بداية؟




​ هذه تحديدا ـ في تقديري ـ هي مشكلة هذا الحوار، وربما هو ما تقصده "حيرانة": وهي أنك لو كنت "خارج" الكون فلا شيء يمكن وصفه أصلا بـ"الأزلي"، أو "اللانهائي"، أو حتى "البداية". كل هذا المفاهيم زمانية مكانية لا معنى لها إلا "داخل" الكون، وبعد ولادته التي بدأ معها الزمان والمكان وأصبحا شرطين من شروط العقل بدونهما لا يمكنه التعليل أو حتى مجرد الفهم. حتى تعبير "الفراغ الكمي" نفسه تعبير في جوهره غير دقيق إذا كان المقصود به "حالة الوجود" قبل الانفجار العظيم، لأن كلمة الفراغ هنا ليس لها معنى، لأن الفراغ و"مقابل" الفراغ ـ وهو "الملء"، أو المادة، أو غيرها ـ كلها مفاهيم زمكانية، كلها دوال "داخل الكون"، وكلها اصطلاحات "ما بعد الانفجار" وليس ما قبله.

​ لذلك نحن نقول "الله محبة" ولا نقول "الله مُحب"، لأنه ليس ثم "مقابل" لله، أي ليس ثم ذات أخرى تتحدد "ذات الله" بالمقابلة أو المقاربة أو المقارنة معها، وعليه فالله ليس "ذاتا" وإن كنا نقول ذلك فإننا نقوله تجاوزا. هكذا ننتقل أخيرا من النعت أو الوصف "الله مُحب" إلى المصدر "الله محبة"، فهذا هو أصل "الوجود اللاهوتي" الكلي الشامل قبل أن تبدأ الأكوان، ثم بعد ذلك فقط "داخل الأكوان" يصير "الله المحب" لوجود "المحبوب"، ويصير "الكامل" لأن هناك "الناقص"، ويصير "الحق" لأن ثم باطل ووهم، وهكذا. هنا تحديدا يكمن كل غباء الملحدين الذين ينكرون وجود الله، لأنهم ينكرون وجود "الذات" الإلهية، ولكن لا يفطنون أن الله بالأصل ليس ذاتا، وإنما فقط هكذا يؤمن به البسطاء لأن هذا هو الأقرب والأيسر لعقولهم.​ 

​ الموضوع بالتأكيد يحتاج المزيد ولكن أكتفي بهذا القدر وأعتذر مرة أخرى للمداخلة. فقط أرجو أن تساهم هذه الرسالة في تقريب وجهات النظر بينكما، حفاظا على هذا الحوار الثري الذي أرجو أن يستمر وأن ينشط قليلا لأن كثيرون يتعلمون منه. تحياتي وربنا يبارك ويعوض تعبك أخي الحبيب.


​


----------



## Fadie (14 مايو 2012)

خادم البتول،
النقطة التى لا استطيع أن افهمها فى طرح الزميلة حيرانة: كيف يمكن أن تُوجد طاقة، أو مادة بشكل عام، دون وجود مكان وزمان لها؟ كل هذا مجرد تخمين لا اساس علمى له ولا يمكن أن نصل له بأى طريقة استقرائية. لو أنه لا وجود للمكان والزمان قبل الانفجار، فلا شىء كان موجود قبل الانفجار، لأن فى ذلك الوقت لا معنى للوجود بمفهومه الأُندولوجى، مثلما يقف شخص فى القطب الشمالى ويسأل ما هو شمال القطب الشمالى! لو أن هناك طاقة، فلابد أنها وُجِدت فى حيز اطار الزمان والمكان.
ما يمكننا ان نتأكد منه هو أن الكون، المادة الموجودة بداخل اطار الزمان والمكان، جاءت من العدم. هذا العدم لم يكن قبله شىء. لم يكن هناك طاقة أو شكل من اشكال المادة قبل أن يكون هناك زمان ومكان. اى استنتاج آخر وأى طريقة أخرى لمحاولة فهم نشأة الكون هى مجرد تخيلات لا دليل عليها.
أما الإدعاء بأن الطاقة التى نشأ منها الكون ازلية فهو ليس سوى اننا أخرنا السؤال خطوة واحدة: بدلاً من السؤال حول نشأة الكون، نسأل الآن عن نشأة هذه الطاقة التى نشأ منها الكون. والزميلة حيرانة تدعى بأن هذه الطاقة أزلية، رغم أنه لا يوجد شىء اسمه "ازلى" واقعياً. لا يمكن لأحد أن يجد شيئاً لانهائياً فى الواقع، انما هو مفهوم فكرى نظرى لا يُوجد خارج العقل. ولهذا سألت الزميلة حيرانة: ما هى النقطة التى بدأت منها لانهائية هذه الطاقة؟ لأن هذا يعنى حتماً أن الطاقة أبدية ايضاً، فهى لانهائية من الناحيتين، الماضى والمستقبل. هذا يعنى ببساطة أنها تفترض بالضرورة أن الكون سيظل أبدياً!

الدليل العلمى يؤكد لنا أن الزمان والمكان لهما بداية، وان خلف الانفجار العظيم لم يكن هناك شىء، اى شىء إطلاقاً. الكون جاء للوجود من لا شىء. لا يوجد دليل على أنه كان هناك طاقة قبل الانفجار. لا يوجد دليل على انه كان هناك مكان وزمان قبل الانفجار.

فإن كان الكون قد جاء للوجود من لا شىء، فما الذى جعله يبدأ فى الوجود؟ الفيلسوف المسلم الكندى وضع "مبدأ الترجيح"، وفيه يقول أن الكون حينما كان لا شىء كان هناك احتمالين متساويين: إما أن يبقى عدماً أو يتحول إلى موجود، فما الذى جعله يتحول إلى موجود؟ ما الذى جعل احتمالية وجوده "تُرجح" على احتمالية بقاؤه عدماً؟

سؤال يجب على كل انسان أن يفكر فيه: لماذا هناك شىء بدلاً من لا شىء؟


----------



## خادم البتول (14 مايو 2012)

أشكرك على ردك وتوضيحك. هذا أفضل للجميع. لست متأكدا أن حيرانة تقول هذا بالضبط، لكنني على أي حال لن أرد بالنيابة عنها.​ 

أما رأيي الشخصي فأنا أولا، أخي الحبيب، تدهشني ثقافتك كثيرا وأسعد بها جدا، كما أنني أحفظ بكل إعزاز بعضا من كتاباتك في مفضلتي. هنا أتفق معك عموما ولكن أخالفك في نقطة واحدة فقط، هي قولك:​ 

*"ما يمكننا ان نتأكد منه هو أن الكون، المادة الموجودة بداخل اطار الزمان والمكان، جاءت من العدم". *​ 

هنا أخالفك. لماذا؟ لأن "العدم" نفسه هو أيضا "مفهوم فكري نظري لا يوجد خارج العقل" كما وصفت أنت مفهوم "الأزلية". عقولنا تتصور أن "الانفجار العظيم" حدث في "مكان ما"، أو في "فراغ مظلم"، ومن ثم ننزلق إلى فكرة العدم. لكن هذا كله غير دقيق، لأن هذه كلها "مفاهيم كونية"، كأن الانفجار العظيم حدث داخل "كون ما" أكبر، فقط كان فارغا تماما، أو مظلما تماما، وهذه بالطبع مغالطة. الكون نفسه بدأ بالانفجار العظيم. ​ 

أين إذن حدث الانفجار العظيم؟​ 

هنا تتضح تماما محنة العقل وعجزه، لأن السؤال نفسه خطأ! ليس قبل الانفجار "أين" ولا "متى"!​ 

الكون إذن "ظاهرة" وجد العقل نفسه هكذا فيها، أو ربما ـ كما تقول الفلسفة الهندية ـ ظاهرة نشأت في العقل نفسه، كأننا تحديدا *في "حـلم"*.  ​ 

ولكن حتى لا نتشعب دعنا نصل من ذلك إلى الخلاصة: ​ 

الخلاصة الأولى: ما قبل الانفجار العظيم ـ وجوديا ـ ليس بالضرورة عدم. ما قبل الانفجار العظيم ببساطة *"مجهـــــول"* لا نعرف عنه شيئا على الإطلاق، ليس فقط لنقص المعلومات ولكن لأن العقل نفسه له شروط لا يستطيع تجاوزها. هذا المجهول ليس وجود وأيضا ليس عدم، هو "مجهول"، بالضرورة مجهول، ولا سبيل لمعرفته. لذلك:

​ ـ فقال موسى لله: ها أنا آتي إلى بني إسرائيل وأقول لهم: إله آبائكم أرسلني إليكم. فإذا قالوا لي: ما اسمه ؟ فماذا أقول لهم؟
ـ فقال الله لموسى: *أهيه الذي أهيه*. قال: هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل: *أهيه *أرسلني إليكم. (خروج 3: 13-14) ​ 

هذه ـ كما ترى ـ أغرب آية في الكتاب كله! هكذا جاءت دون ترجمة، لأنه بالحقيقة ليس لها ترجمة!​ 

*أنا أكون الذي أنا أكون. أنا أكون أرسلني لكم!*​ 

بعبارة أخرى: إذا افترضنا أن هذا "المجهول" الـ "ما قبل الانفجار" هو ما نصطلح على تسميته "الله" ـ كما أفترض شخصيا هنا ـ فنحن بالحقيقة لا نعرف عنه سوى "أنه يكون".


الخلاصة الثانية: تتأسس على الخلاصة الأولى، وهي أننا لن نصل لإثبات الله علميا أو حتى فلسفيا إذا عدنا لأصل الكون. هذا في الحقيقة سبب من أسباب شغفي بالحوار. نحن هنا أمام نهاية الفلسفة، كما كنا في الخلاصة الأولى أمام نهاية العقل. لا يوجد دليل فلسفي قاطع على وجود الله، كما لا يوجد في المقابل دليل فلسفي قاطع على نفي وجوده. الفريقان كلاهما فقط ينفي الآخر، لكن أحدهما لا يثبت دعواه، ولا يستطيع. 

(نحن بالطبع يمكننا إثبات وجود الله فلسفيا، بل ربما حتى علميا، ولكن ليس من طريق أصل الكون أو علة الخلق الأولى).

​ * * *​
ختاما أرجو أن تسامحني إذا كان الحوار الأصلي قد تشتت قليلا. لذلك أدعوك إذا كنت تخالفني في الرأي أو في أية نقطة هنا أن نؤجل مناقشتنا إلى النهاية، بعد أن يكتمل حوارك الرئيسي مع أختنا الغالية، والذي أتعلم منه أيضا منكما معا. تحياتي وشكري وفي انتظار المزيد. 



​


----------



## حيرانة (23 مايو 2012)

تماما زميلة خادم البتول
لطالما رددت في المنتديات الاسلامية والمسيحية قولي أن الله لا يمكن معرفته إلا عن طريق اعلانه عن نفسه 
لكن كلا المسيحيين والمسلمين يعتقدون أنهم يستطيعون اثبات وجود الله بالكيمياء والفيزياء
وعندما أسألهم : لماذا إذا الله وليس اي شيء آخر
والجواب الذي يخفونه داخلهم هو : لأننا نريد أن يكون الله


----------



## حيرانة (23 مايو 2012)

زميل فادي أعتذر  على عدم اكمال الحوار معك ولكني ارى خطأ منهجي واضح في كلامك كما أنك تدور في حلقة مفرغة وتريد حسمها قبل الانتقال إلى نقطة أخرى وأنا أخبرتك أننا لا نستطيع حسمها


----------



## سيد كمال (23 مايو 2012)

*ما سبب تركك للاسلام ياجيرانه*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 مايو 2012)

*لقد أعلن الله عن نفسه لنا يا حيرانة على امتداد الأعوام منذ بدء البشرية وحتى يومنا هذا .*
*فضلاً عن التجارب الشخصية في حياة كل منا .*
*أفلا يكفي هذا ؟؟*


----------



## حيرانة (23 مايو 2012)

سيد كمال قال:


> *ما سبب تركك للاسلام ياجيرانه*



عدم وجود دليل على صحته أولا
وبعدها تأتي كل الأشياء الأخرى


----------



## حيرانة (23 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *لقد أعلن الله عن نفسه لنا يا حيرانة على امتداد الأعوام منذ بدء البشرية وحتى يومنا هذا .*
> *فضلاً عن التجارب الشخصية في حياة كل منا .*
> *أفلا يكفي هذا ؟؟*



لا توجد أدلة لا على أن التوراة كلام إله ولا على وجود نبي اسمه موسى ولا أدلة على معجزات المسيح المزعومة 
لو لم يوجد اليهود كان سيكتب عليك الايمان بأساطير شعب آخر كانت سيغزوك بثقافته وأساطيره وستؤمن بها اليوم وتدافع عنها


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2012)

> لا توجد أدلة لا على أن التوراة كلام إله ولا على وجود نبي اسمه موسى ولا أدلة على معجزات المسيح المزعومة


ولا توجد أدلة على أنك فتاة ولا توجد أدلة على أنك لست بمسلمة ولا عاقلة.. كلها إدعاءات..



> لو لم يوجد اليهود كان سيكتب عليك الايمان بأساطير شعب آخر كانت سيغزوك بثقافته وأساطيره وستؤمن بها اليوم وتدافع عنها


لماذا لا تثبتي أن هذا الذي نؤمن به أساطير؟ أم أنك لأنك لا تعرفين كيف تفكري فتأخذين الطريق السهل بتكذييب كل شيء؟


----------



## Basilius (23 مايو 2012)

حيرانة قال:


> زميل فادي أعتذر  على عدم اكمال الحوار معك ولكني ارى خطأ منهجي واضح في كلامك كما أنك تدور في حلقة مفرغة وتريد حسمها قبل الانتقال إلى نقطة أخرى وأنا أخبرتك أننا لا نستطيع حسمها



*بالعكس تماما 
الزميل فادي منذ بدايه الحوار وهو يتكلم بشكل منطقي عقلاني 
ويحاول طرح كل الافتراضات العقليه معك 
وانا ارى انك انت من تدورين في حلقه مفرغه
واذا كنتي لا تستطيعين حسمها اذن هناك شيئا ما حول مفهومك لا يستطيع تفسير ما دار و يدور حولنا !!!*





> خادم البتول،
> النقطة التى لا استطيع أن افهمها فى طرح الزميلة حيرانة: كيف يمكن أن تُوجد  طاقة، أو مادة بشكل عام، دون وجود مكان وزمان لها؟ كل هذا مجرد تخمين لا  اساس علمى له ولا يمكن أن نصل له بأى طريقة استقرائية. لو أنه لا وجود  للمكان والزمان قبل الانفجار، فلا شىء كان موجود قبل الانفجار، لأن فى ذلك  الوقت لا معنى للوجود بمفهومه الأُندولوجى، مثلما يقف شخص فى القطب الشمالى  ويسأل ما هو شمال القطب الشمالى! لو أن هناك طاقة، فلابد أنها وُجِدت فى  حيز اطار الزمان والمكان.
> ما يمكننا ان نتأكد منه هو أن الكون، المادة الموجودة بداخل اطار الزمان  والمكان، جاءت من العدم. هذا العدم لم يكن قبله شىء. لم يكن هناك طاقة أو  شكل من اشكال المادة قبل أن يكون هناك زمان ومكان. اى استنتاج آخر وأى  طريقة أخرى لمحاولة فهم نشأة الكون هى مجرد تخيلات لا دليل عليها.
> أما الإدعاء بأن الطاقة التى نشأ منها الكون ازلية فهو ليس سوى اننا أخرنا  السؤال خطوة واحدة: بدلاً من السؤال حول نشأة الكون، نسأل الآن عن نشأة هذه  الطاقة التى نشأ منها الكون. والزميلة حيرانة تدعى بأن هذه الطاقة أزلية،  رغم أنه لا يوجد شىء اسمه "ازلى" واقعياً. لا يمكن لأحد أن يجد شيئاً  لانهائياً فى الواقع، انما هو مفهوم فكرى نظرى لا يُوجد خارج العقل. ولهذا  سألت الزميلة حيرانة: ما هى النقطة التى بدأت منها لانهائية هذه الطاقة؟  لأن هذا يعنى حتماً أن الطاقة أبدية ايضاً، فهى لانهائية من الناحيتين،  الماضى والمستقبل. هذا يعنى ببساطة أنها تفترض بالضرورة أن الكون سيظل  أبدياً!
> ...


رائع يا اخ فادي 
لا ارى اي حلقه مفرغه تدور فيها كما تقول اختنا الفاضله !!!


----------



## The Antiochian (23 مايو 2012)

> لا توجد أدلة لا على أن التوراة كلام إله ولا على وجود نبي اسمه موسى ولا أدلة على معجزات المسيح المزعومة
> لو لم يوجد اليهود كان سيكتب عليك الايمان بأساطير شعب آخر كانت سيغزوك بثقافته وأساطيره وستؤمن بها اليوم وتدافع عنها


*ههههههههه لا يوجد شيء اسمه لو لم يوجد اليهود .*
*لأن اليهودية تهيأة من الرب لمجيء المسيح .*
*وأكبر دليل على صحة كل من اليهودية والمسيحية هو احتواء اليهودية على 300 نبوءة قبل المسيح بقرووون ، وتحققها كلها بالمسيح .*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 مايو 2012)

*ولدينا معجزات خالدة ومثبتة حتى اليوم ، وقد رأيت بنفسك معجزة فيض النور ، ولا يمكن لأعظم غير مسيحي أن ينكرها أو يكذبها بأي شكل .*

*ولدينا في الكنيستين الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية قديسين كثر لم تتحلل جثامينهم ، وهم كما هم مثلما ماتوا وحتى الآن ، ونتحدى أن يكون إنسان من بين مئات آلاف وملايين من زاروهم أن يقول أن في الموضوع أي شكل من التحنيط ، علماً أن الفرق واضح من النظر .*


----------



## خادم البتول (23 مايو 2012)

حيرانة قال:


> لطالما رددت في المنتديات الاسلامية والمسيحية قولي أن الله لا يمكن معرفته إلا عن طريق اعلانه عن نفسه


 

  نعم يا أختي الغالية. هذا أتفق فيه معك. وقد أعلن بالفعل عن نفسه!




حيرانة قال:


> لكن كلا المسيحيين والمسلمين يعتقدون أنهم يستطيعون اثبات وجود الله بالكيمياء والفيزياء




لسبب ما أنت تذهبين فتختفين طويلا ثم تعودين، وهذا للأسف لا يقيم حوارا حقيقيا مثمرا، بل ربما يشبه موقف اللادينيين والملحدين بوجه عام، لأنهم عادة يعيشون حالة تعال رائعة يشعرون معها أنهم تجاوزوا عقليا وفكريا مرحلة الإيمان والمؤمنين، أو الدين والمتدينين، ومن ثم لا يأبهون كثيرا بهذه الحوارات!

  أدركت بالطبع مبكرا أن ثم مشكلة في التواصل مع الأخ الحبيب "فادي" ـ بغض النظر عن السبب ـ وعليه فقد تدخلت حين سنحت الفرصة، حرصا عليك في المقام الأول، حتى أدركك قبل أن تعافي الحوار أو تنسحبي، أو بالأحرى قبل أن تفقدي فرصتك وتضلي عن الطريق! أعتقد أنك أيضا لم تفهمي جيدا ما كان "فادي" يحاول شرحه، أو ربما أنتما معا أخذتما الحوار إلى أبعاد لم يكن مستحقا أن يذهب إليها في هذه المرحلة. أيا كانت الأسباب، إذا أردتِ أخيرا الانسحاب من الحوار فليكن، هذا بالتأكيد شأنك واختيارك، وأرجو أن تدركي الحقيقة يوما ما أيّا كان الطريق الذي قررتِ السفر فيه. أما إذا كان لديك استعداد للحضور المنتظم نوعا، ولو مرة كل أسبوع ـ على الأقل تعبيرا عن احترامك للحوار والمتحاورين، ناهيك عن القراء والمتابعين ـ  فسأخبرك ساعتها، أو يخبرك أي من الأخوة الأحباب، لماذا يعتقد المسيحيون وغيرهم أن باستطاعتهم إثبات وجود الله بالكيمياء والفيزياء.




حيرانة قال:


> لكن كلا المسيحيين والمسلمين يعتقدون أنهم يستطيعون اثبات وجود الله بالكيمياء والفيزياء
> وعندما أسألهم : لماذا إذا الله وليس اي شيء آخر؟...................


 

  نعم يا أختي الغالية: هو شيء آخر. فليكن شيئا آخر. لكن هذا الشيء الآخر نفسه هو ما يسميه البعض "الله"، والبعض يسميه براهما أو بوذا أو التاو، والبعض يسميه "النفس الأعلى" أو "المصدر" أو "الكل" أو غيرها من أسماء. على ذلك ليس مهما الاسم، بل نحن شخصيا نقول "أهيه الذي أهيه"، هو الذي هو، يكون ما يكون. السؤال من ثم هو: هل هناك ابتداء "عقل" ما، أو على الأقل ـ كما تقولين ـ "شيء" ما أو "وجود" ما، خلف هذا العالم، أو فوق هذا العالم، أو قبل هذا العالم؟ هذا هو ما يفصل أولا بين الإيمان والإلحاد. لكننا هنا في الحقيقة أمام ثلاثة أقوال رئيسية، ليس فقط قول الإيمان مقابل قول الإلحاد. سأشبّه ذلك بعالم الأسماك حتى يتضح المعنى:

*القول الأول *هو قول الإيمان: هذا هو قول السمك الذي يؤمن بوجود "الحوت الأبيض العظيم" في "أعالي البحار"، فهذا إله السمك الذي خلق كل شيء في البحر وهم له عابدون. 

*القول الثاني *هو قول الإلحاد: هذا هو قول السمك الذي يلحد وينكر وجود "الحوت الأبيض العظيم" وحتى وجود أي موقع اسمه "أعالي البحار"، لأن كل ذلك ـ حسب العقل والعلم الحديث ـ ليس إلا أساطير وخرافات. 

*القول الثالث *هو القول المسيحي: وهو القول الذي يحل لنا أخيرا هذه المشكلة التاريخية ويوافق ويستوعب قول الطرفين معا رغم تناقضهما. هذا النوع من السمك يقول ببساطة نعم هناك "حوت أبيض عظيم"، فيوافق بذلك قول الإيمان، لكنه أيضا يقول أن هذا الحوت ليس فقط في أعالي البحار، بل بالأحرى هو هذا "الماء" نفسه الذي نعيش فيه!

  لذلك يوافق هذا السمك على قول الملحدين أيضا، وتحديدا لهذا السبب. هذا السمك يقول: نعم، أنتم أيها الملحدون على صواب تماما، لأنكم حقا لن تجدوا "الحوت الأبيض العظيم" مهما بحثتم عنه ولن تدركوه أبدا حتى لو وصلتم أعالي البحار. بل أنتم رغم كل فلسفتكم وكل علومكم ما زلتم كأبسط المؤمنين سواء بسواء: هم يؤمنون بوجود "شيء" ما أو "كائن" ما يسمونه (الله / يهوه / براهما / الحوت الأبيض العظيم)، وأنتم فقط ردة الفعل، فقط وجه العملة الآخر، كل ما تفعلون هو أنكم فقط تنفون وتنكرون وجود هذا الحوت، هذا الـ"شيء"، أو هذا "الكائن"!

  لكن السمك الملحد عندما عرف من سمك المسيح أن "الحوت" هو بالحقيقة الماء قال ببساطة، أو بالأحرى قال ببلاهة: *ماء؟ ما هو الماء؟ ماذا تقصدون بالماء؟!! *

  نعم، لا يعرف السمك عامة أي شيء عن "الماء" على الإطلاق، ولا يفطن أبدا لوجوده وللحقيقة البسيطة أنه يعيش بالفعل داخل وسط اسمه "الماء"! البشر فقط هم الذين أدركوا ذلك، لأنهم ببساطة يعيشون "خارج" الماء!

  الآن في المقابل اسألي يا سيدتي أصغر طفل مسيحي أين اللاهوت، يجيبك على الفور أنه في كل مكان! حتى عرش الله ويمين الآب كلها لاهوتيا تعبيرات مجازية عن "موضع المجد" و"يمين القوة" ومركز العظمة ومعناها، لا تعبيرات "جغرافية" عن مكان فيه عرش، أو عن إله له يمين أو يسار!

  بل نذهب أبعد من ذلك فنؤمن أن هذا اللاهوت "فينا" كما أننا فيه! بل كما يدخل الماء في مادة السمك كذلك يدخل اللاهوت في مادتنا، نتطهر بخبزه وكأسه فيصبح هو الحي في أرواحنا وهو العامل بأيدينا وهو الناطق على ألسنتنا. ذلك كله لم يكن ممكنا إلا أننا منذ البدء أدركنا "السر"، تعلمنا الحقيقة وراء "الكلمة"، فهمنا المعنى الكامن في "الرمز"، وعرفنا أنه ليس فقط "حوت أبيض عظيم" يعيش بعيدا في الأعالي، بل هو "الماء" نفسه، هو "الوسط" الذي نعيش فيه ونتحرك، هو "الوجود" الذي به نكون، وهو "الحياة" التي نحن جميعا تجلياتها!

  بعد أن أدركنا هذا كله عدنا إلى الناس كي نخبرهم به، ولكن حقا كيف نخبرهم إذا كان كل ما نملك هو هذه "اللغة" العاجزة القاصرة؟ بل حتى لو ساعدتنا اللغة فإن العامة والبسطاء من الناس لا يقترفون الفلسفة! الفلاحون في حقولهم والساعون على أرزاقهم والعجائز المتلاصقات في برد الشتاء أمام نار المدفأة لا يملكون رفاهية التأمل أو حتى القراءة. لأجل هؤلاء جميعا جاء أول رجل وضع لهذا "الوجود" الشامل وهذا "المعنى" الفائق اسما، فعندئذ سماه "الله"! 




حيرانة قال:


> لا توجد أدلة لا على أن التوراة كلام إله ولا على وجود نبي اسمه موسى ولا أدلة على معجزات المسيح المزعومة
> لو لم يوجد اليهود كان سيكتب عليك الايمان بأساطير شعب آخر كانت سيغزوك بثقافته وأساطيره وستؤمن بها اليوم وتدافع عنها


 

  نعم يا أختي الغالية: حتى لو لم يكن هناك دليل على تاريخية التوراة أو نبوة موسى أو معجزات المسيح، مازال هذا كله ـ مثل اسم "الله" نفسه ـ مجرد إشارة، أو رمز، أو علامة، أو بتعبير أدق "خريطة"، وشتان بين *خريطة المدينة* وبين *المدينة نفسها*. تلك في الحقيقة هي مشكلة البشرية كلها منذ البدء وحتى اليوم: وهي أننا نخلط بين الحقيقة و بين خريطة الحقيقة. الخريطة ـ كأية خريطة ـ مجرد "تمثيل" للحقيقة، مجرد علامات ورموز تصورها وتقربها لنا، وهي ليست في النهاية أكثر من وسيلة لبلوغها. 

    قصص التوراة من ثم أو معجزات المسيح ليست هي المشكلة. ليست المشكلة على سبيل المثال هي قصة مثل آدم وحواء والشجرة التي يزعم الملحدون أنها تتعارض مع نظرية التطور، لأننا في أسوأ الحالات نستطيع تفسير هذه القصة مجازيا لا حرفيا ـ كما فسرها كذلك العلامة أوريجانوس بالفعل ـ حتى لو اختلف الآخرون معنا كما اختلفوا معه. ولكن سيان جاءت هذه القصة رمزا أو حدثت حرفيا وتاريخيا، في الحالتين ما زال هذا الحدث ـ كما التاريخ كله، بل كما العالم كله ـ ما زال مجرد رمز لمعنى أعمق، وما زال "خريطة" تقود لوجود أشمل وأعظم، كما أن كل الكواكب والشموس والمجرات كلها رموز لمعنى أعمق وخريطة تدل على وجود أشمل وأعظم.

الحقيقة من ثم لا يمكن أن نجدها في رسالة، أو في كتاب، أو في عظة. الحقيقة ليست "شيئا" يمكن أن "يجده" الإنسان فيهتف: "ها، أخيرا وجدت الحقيقة"، أو أن يعطيها لك شخص آخر قائلا: "خذي، هذه هي الحقيقة"! الحقيقة بالأحرى تجربة حية شاملة وخبرة ذاتية مباشرة. نحن لا نعرف "الله" كما نعرف حل مسألة أو إجابة "فزورة" أو ناتج عملية حسابية أو منطقية. نحن بالأحرى نعرف الله بالخبرة الحية وبالتجربة المباشرة، بالوجود فيه وله ومعه، بالعقل والقلب والروح كلها معا! نحن بالأحرى نعرف الله عندما ننتقل من "الاسم" القاصر المحدود إلى "وجوده" الباهر اللا محدود. عندما ننتقل من "العقل" إلى "المعايشة" و"المعاينة". عندما ننتقل من "التأمل في الخريطة" إلى "التجول في المدينة"، عندما ننتقل من "حروف" الكتاب المنظورة إلى معانيها اللا منظورة، وعندما نصلي ختاما فلا تشغلنا العبادة وإنما يشغلنا المعبود، الذي يتجلى للمحبين في النهاية فتنكشف لهم أوهام العالم وتتحرر عقولهم من شراك "الخرائط" كلها، بل يتحررون حتى من عقولهم ومن قيود حواسهم ومن حدود أنفسهم لأنهم يفنون بالكلية في حضرته!

  الآن سيدتي إذا وجدتِ في أي مكان ـ باسم العلم أو باسم الفلسفة أو باسم الدين ـ إذا وجدتِ أية "خريطة" لتمثيل الحقيقة وبلوغ الغاية أفضل وأسرع وأبسط من هذه الخريطة التي نسميها "المسيحية"، فرجاء أخبريني، وتأكدي عندئذ أنني ـ دون أي تردد ـ سأكون أسبق منك إليها!

  حتى ذلك الحين دعيني بالعكس أخبرك يا أختي الغالية أننا نحيا بالفعل في نعمة وفي فرح وفي سلام لا يمكن التعبير عنهم أبدا. هذه هي "الخلاصة" كلها. نحن في بحر المحبة نتأمل صباح مساء كيف يفيض الجمال في هذا الكون وكيف تتجلى القدرة وكيف يتلألأ البهاء! الناس من فجر التاريخ تريد أن "تعرف" الحقيقة، أما نحن فبالعكس "نعيش" الحقيقة في كل لحظة! الناس من فجر التاريخ تنتظر في شقاء لأجل أن تصل أخيرا بعد موتها إلى ملكوت الله وجنته، أما نحن فبالعكس جاءنا "أبو الأنوار" فأخبرنا أن *هنا ملكوت الله قائم، "ها ملكوت الله داخلكم"!


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2012)

*الأخت حيرانة هى ضعيفة حواريا تماما ومنطقيا، ولا أستبعد أن تكون تكذب..

فهى دائما تسأل ولا تحب أن يسألها أحد، وعندما يسألها شخص تترك الموضوع!

وعندما يحاصرها شخص بالمنطق، تجدها تقلب الموضوع أنه هو الذي يدور في حلقة مفرغة وتلصق به الإتهامات، أرى أن هذا نوع من المرض..
*


----------



## حيرانة (23 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ولا توجد أدلة على أنك فتاة ولا توجد أدلة على أنك لست بمسلمة ولا عاقلة.. كلها إدعاءات..
> 
> 
> لماذا لا تثبتي أن هذا الذي نؤمن به أساطير؟ أم أنك لأنك لا تعرفين كيف تفكري فتأخذين الطريق السهل بتكذييب كل شيء؟



البينة على من ادعى
من يدعي شيء بدون دليل ليس من حقه المطالبة بدليل على عدم  صحته
لأن انكار الشيء هو مجرد رد على ادعاء وليس ادعاء


----------



## The Antiochian (23 مايو 2012)

*أكرر مشاركتي :*
*ولدينا معجزات خالدة ومثبتة حتى اليوم ، وقد رأيت بنفسك معجزة فيض النور ، ولا يمكن لأعظم غير مسيحي أن ينكرها أو يكذبها بأي شكل .*

*ولدينا في الكنيستين الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية قديسين كثر لم تتحلل جثامينهم ، وهم كما هم مثلما ماتوا وحتى الآن ، ونتحدى أن يكون إنسان من بين مئات آلاف وملايين من زاروهم أن يقول أن في الموضوع أي شكل من التحنيط ، علماً أن الفرق واضح من النظر .*


----------



## چاكس (23 مايو 2012)

حيرانة قال:


> البينة على من ادعى
> من يدعي شيء بدون دليل ليس من حقه المطالبة بدليل على عدم  صحته
> لأن انكار الشيء هو مجرد رد على ادعاء وليس ادعاء



*يا اخت حيرانه هو ميقصدش ، هو قصده ان احنا بنتعامل مع عالم افتراضى 
فارجوكى بلاش حساسية 
انا متابع حواركم ... اتفضلى كملى براحتك*


----------



## حيرانة (23 مايو 2012)

Basilius قال:


> *بالعكس تماما
> الزميل فادي منذ بدايه الحوار وهو يتكلم بشكل منطقي عقلاني
> ويحاول طرح كل الافتراضات العقليه معك
> وانا ارى انك انت من تدورين في حلقه مفرغه
> ...



 أولا الأخ فادي يفهم بعض النظريات فهم خاطئ 
وثانيا  يتحدث عن العدم كمفهوم غيبي ويريد الزامي به
هل يوجد شيء اسمه عدم في الكون ؟ أعطني مثال


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2012)

*



البينة على من ادعى

أنقر للتوسيع...

أرى أنك تدعين الإلحاد وأنتي أقل فكريا منه كثيرا فلو كنتي تفهمين كلامي ستجدي كلامك هذا لا علاقة له بكلامي أصلا..

انا لم ادعي شيء، انا قلت انه لا يوجد دليل، فهل لديك دليل :




 ولا توجد أدلة على أنك فتاة ولا توجد أدلة على أنك لست بمسلمة ولا عاقلة.. كلها إدعاءات..

أنقر للتوسيع...





 من يدعي شيء بدون دليل ليس من حقه المطالبة بدليل على عدم  صحته

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا احد إدعى، انا اقول انه لا يوجد دليل أصلا ..




 لأن انكار الشيء هو مجرد رد على ادعاء وليس ادعاء

أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ منطقي فاحش، الإنكار لشيء يعني أن هذا الشيء بالفعل موجود، وهذا غير متحقق ، فلا لا توجد أدلة على أنك فتاة ولا توجد أدلة على أنك لست بمسلمة ولا عاقلة.. كلها إدعاءات..






 أولا الأخ فادي يفهم بعض النظريات فهم خاطئ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا نفسه ليس من حقك، فأنتي هنا تستمري في جعل نفسك المقياس للفهم، مع اني تحاورت معكي كثيرا ووجدتك أقل من الفهم..



 وثانيا  يتحدث عن العدم كمفهوم غيبي ويريد الزامي به

أنقر للتوسيع...

كيف سيلزمك به؟ هذا تهرب من حقيقة بأسلوب ظريف..

لن يستطيع إلزامك بشيء، ولا انتي تستطيعي إلزامه بشيء،
لكن تستطيعي تقديم أدلة، فأين؟!!

أم انك لا تحبين الأدلة على ما تتوهمية ؟




 هل يوجد شيء اسمه عدم في الكون ؟ أعطني مثال

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا سؤال يعكس بجلاء خلل عقلي لديك في الفهم، لماذا (حتى لا تعتبريني أسيء إليكي)؟

لانك تقولي : هل "يــــوجـــد" شيء أسمه "عــــدم" فإن كان تعريف الـ"عدم" هو "غير الموجود" فكيف "يوجد" الـ"عدم"!!!

هل عرفتي انك ضعيفة منطقيا ولا تقوي على حوار خفيف عقلي؟!!

هذا ليس لعيب فيكي نفسك، بل لأنك عندما خرجتي من الإسلام إعتقدتي أن الإلحاد هو "رفض كل شيء" + "ان اعيش برنسيسة في التفكير" وأقبل "بالمزاج" وأرفض "بالمزاج" ولا تعرفي أن "الدينيين" منهم من يستطيع أن يعاملك بنفس المنطق ويحاصرك فكريا تماما، فإحذري..



*


----------



## حيرانة (23 مايو 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> نعم يا أختي الغالية. هذا أتفق فيه معك. وقد أعلن بالفعل عن نفسه!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



كلامك هو كلام امرأة تؤمن أنها تعيش في عالم افتراضي وكل المفاهيم التي فيه افتراضية
لا أعتقد أن الأديان ومؤسسيها يوافقونك فلغتهم كانت لغة مباشرة
أنا سأبسط لك الأمر كله كالآتي :
- الإله إما أن يكون عبارة عن وعي وعقل سابق للعقل البشري إما أنه غير موجود
- موسى إما وجد أو لم يوجد
- وإن وجد إما كان كذاب أو مريض أو نبي فعلا
- المسيح إما لم يوجد لا هو ولا أمه
- إما وجد وكان شخص عادي تم صلبه وحوله الناس لاحقا إلى اسطورة
- وإما أن قصته حقيقية بنسختها المسيحية أو بأي نسخة أخرى

لا يمكن أن تكون كل هذه النقط صحيحة معا
الأمر بهذه البساطة


----------



## خادم البتول (24 مايو 2012)

حيرانة قال:


> كلامك هو كلام امرأة تؤمن أنها تعيش في عالم افتراضي وكل المفاهيم التي فيه افتراضية
> لا أعتقد أن الأديان ومؤسسيها يوافقونك فلغتهم كانت لغة مباشرة



 أنا لا تعنيني الأديان. أنا هنا أتحدث فقط عما قال وما علمنا السيد المسيح. هذا الذي قاله السيد كان بالتأكيد مباشرا، لأنه بالعكس كان يتوجه للبسطاء والفقراء، أصحاب الأوجاع والأحمال وحتى الخطايا، أكثر مما كان يتوجه للسادة أهل العلم أو الفلسفة أو الكهانة. لكن حتى رغم ذلك ـ ورغم تعليمه البسيط المباشر ـ كلما ارتقيتِ أنتِ خطوة لأعلى في الفهم أو في الكشف والإدراك، كلما وجدتِ هذا التعليم المباشر والقول البسيط نفسه يحمل معنى جديدا لم تنتبهي له من قبل. 




حيرانة قال:


> - الإله إما أن يكون عبارة عن وعي وعقل سابق للعقل البشري إما أنه غير موجود



  كلمات لا أعرف معناها. 
ضعي تعريفا لـ"العقل البشري" وساعتها فقط يمكن أن أجيب ونتناقش. 
بدون التعريفات الأولى نحن فقط نثرثر، وفقط نضيع الوقت!




حيرانة قال:


> - موسى إما وجد أو لم يوجد
> - وإن وجد إما كان كذاب أو مريض أو نبي فعلا



  نعم وجد، وكان بالتأكيد نبيا. حتى البحث التاريخي الذي يربط بينه وبين إخناتون لا يملك أن ينفي نبوته. ولكن مرة أخرى نحن في حالة تسيب فكري هائلة ونحن فقط نلقي بالكلام على عواهنه دون أي انضباط علمي أو فلسفي! ما هو أولا تعريف هذه الكلمة؟؟؟ ماذا تعني *نبي*؟؟؟




حيرانة قال:


> - المسيح إما لم يوجد لا هو ولا أمه
> - إما وجد وكان شخص عادي تم صلبه وحوله الناس لاحقا إلى اسطورة
> - وإما أن قصته حقيقية بنسختها المسيحية أو بأي نسخة أخرى



يا أختي الغالية أخبريني رجاء ماذا تريدين بالضبط؟ لماذا تخلطين الفلسفة بالتاريخ بالعلم؟ ما هو أصلا السؤال الذي نناقشه هنا؟ إذا كنتِ قد قررتِ أن المسيحية، وكل الديانات، باطلة، لأنها مجرد أساطير وخرافات توارثناها، فهذا قرارك ولا رجاء من النقاش. أما إذا كنتِ لم تقرري ذلك بعد وبالأحرى تريدين الإثبات أو النفي، عبر الحوار معنا، فعلى الأقل ـ فضلا منك وحنانا ـ على الأقل اقرأي جيدا ما أرسلت إليك، ثم ناقشيني فيه، بدلا من الإطاحة هكذا به في سطر واحد، بدعوى أنه قول "امرأة تعيش في عالم افتراضي كل المفاهيم التي فيه افتراضية"!!! أنتِ لم تفهمي بل حتى لم تقرأي ما كتبت!!! أنت لم تنتبهي لأي شيء على الإطلاق في رسالتي، ولا حتى علامة السهم الأزرق المائل التي تكشف أن بسلامته أصلا رجل وليس امرأة!!! :t9:


----------



## حيرانة (24 مايو 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> ضعي تعريفا لـ"العقل البشري"



العقل هو الأداة التي يدرك بها الكائن وجوده ووجود الغير
فإن كان هناك عقل سابق صمم هذه الأداة التي هي العقل البشري أو طورها عن قصد فهو خالق بغض النظر عن كونه إله أو كائن فضائي. 
أنا برضه اللي كلامي مش واضح؟ ! :new6: 




خادم البتول قال:


> نعم وجد، وكان بالتأكيد نبيا.



ادعاء بدون دليل
ما عدا إن كنت تقصد بالنبي الشخص الذي يدعي أنه نبي



خادم البتول قال:


> حتى البحث التاريخي الذي يربط بينه وبين إخناتون لا يملك أن ينفي نبوته.



عما تتحدث يا رجل؟! ! متى كان البحص التاريخي يؤكد أو ينفي النبوة؟ 
هل تعتقد أنه يوجد عالم أحمق لدرجة أن يترك شغله ويبحث هل موسى تلقى التوراة من عند إله أم من عند فيل أبو زلومة؟
معظم العلماء غير مؤمنين ولا تهمهم حدوتات قبل النوم التي تؤمنون بها 




خادم البتول قال:


> ما هو أولا تعريف هذه الكلمة؟؟؟ ماذا تعني *نبي*؟؟؟



النبي حسب ما علمتنا الأديان هو الذي يتصل به الإله الذي يزعمون أنه موجود وخلق هذا الكون
فاثبت لي أن موسى كان على اتصال بإله هل تستطيع؟
نعم 
أم 
لا
؟



خادم البتول قال:


> يا أختي الغالية أخبريني رجاء ماذا تريدين بالضبط؟ لماذا تخلطين الفلسفة بالتاريخ بالعلم؟ ما هو أصلا السؤال الذي نناقشه هنا؟



كل من يملك ذرة عقل يرى بوضوح أنك أنت من يتحدث بالطلاسم وأنت من يخلط الحابل بالنابل وحشرت نفسك في هذا الموضوع وأخرجته عن سياقه 
ومن قال لك أني أريد منك أي إجابة على اي سؤال؟ أنا لبيت دعوة فادي للنقاش في هذا الشريط ولست أنا صاحبة الفكرة أصلا


----------



## خادم البتول (24 مايو 2012)

حيرانة قال:


> ...........................
> ...........................
> ...........................
> 
> ...





ليت متأكدا هل أنا الذي أخرجت الموضوع حقا عن سياقه، أم أنتِ التي عدت بعد 22 يوما من الصمت والتجاهل لتقولين في النهاية: "زميل فادي أعتذر  على عدم اكمال الحوار معك ولكني ارى خطأ  منهجي واضح في كلامك كما أنك تدور في حلقة مفرغة وتريد حسمها قبل الانتقال  إلى نقطة أخرى وأنا أخبرتك أننا لا نستطيع حسمها..."!!! 

على أي حال أنا ـ صادقا ـ بالفعل أعتذر. آسف لإزعاجك.


----------

